# Bass einstellen



## Babylon-Ganja (19. Januar 2009)

g'n Tag,
wollte mal fragen ob es i-ein programm gibt mit dem man den bass einstellen kann gibts da was??

thx im voraus


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Januar 2009)

kommt drauf an... welche soundkarte ?


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (20. Januar 2009)

Es ist ein onboard 7.1 soundchip eines Asus P5N-T deluxe...


----------



## D.I.Y (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab das gleiche Mainboard, und habe an dem Onboardsound mein 5.1 Headset dran, hab aber noch eine X-Fi auf dem Board.


Nun wie meinst du das mit Bass einstellen?


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

Er will seinen Bass hoch oder runter drehen Welches System hast du?


----------



## No0dle (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn du Windows Vista laufen hast und es im Soundtreiber keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt, dann geh mal in die Systemsteuerung --> Sound
Dort wählst du du dann dein Ausgabegerät/Soundkarte aus und klickst auf "Eigenschaften"; unter dem Reiter "Ton" kannst du die Bass-Balance beeinflussen ...


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

Nicht so wirklich- da kannst du nur die Balance einstellen, aber kein Bass.


----------



## No0dle (20. Januar 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nicht so wirklich- da kannst du nur die Balance einstellen, aber kein Bass.



Bei mir schon, wenn ich den Basspegel erhöhe, wird der Bass auch stärker; also bei mir klappt es einwandfrei ...
Dass man dort den Bass nicht "anschalten" kann, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber ich denke mal, er will den Basspegel nur verändern ...


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gibt es in den gesamten Systemeinstellungen keine Möglichkeit dies zu ändern


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (20. Januar 2009)

über den player gehts ja auch ...


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (22. Januar 2009)

ok
thx für die antworten. habs jetzt geschafft via syscontrol.


----------



## logitech1962 (23. Januar 2009)

hinten am subwoofer auf max ?


----------



## Philster91 (23. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist direkt am Subwoofer so ein Drehregler für den Bass.


----------

